
Show HN: Learn by Doing Projects for Engineers – Real Dev - applechen777
https://real.dev/
======
tomstoms
So I have to pay to solve other peoples’ problems?

~~~
applechen777
These tasks are created by us from square one. It helps people really learn
important backend and frontend engineering skills.

~~~
mc3
Then the show HN title is a bit confusing / misleading.

~~~
applechen777
Yea, that makes sense. It's hard to think of a one-liner to accurately
describe what Real Dev is about.

------
onefuncman
What's the logic behind the current pricing model? Shouldn't you derive much
greater LTV from a subscription model?

Also, isn't it too early to monetize? Don't you want to accrue users before
introducing premium?

For a Show HN I would have expected the ability to create tasks out of the
box.

Also, instead of discouraging users from sharing code, you should embrace it
via curation -- let people see other's solutions after they've submitted a
solution of sufficient grade, let people code review each other's solutions,
lots of low hanging fruit there that could be as simple as some automation on
top of a private Github organization.

~~~
applechen777
We have launched it for a while. Thanks for the feedback. The reason we don't
show others' solution beforehand it's because it will demotivate people to
think hard and solve problems.

------
McDev
>If you're a company agreeing that philosophy, we would love to connect. Join
us by contributing a task, or let us know about your ideas.

Do these companies who "contribute" tasks get to see the source code for the
submissions?

~~~
applechen777
That's an old model that we used to plan to work with companies to contribute.
Now we're focusing on self-learning and want to help people learn and master
real engineering skills.

------
sergiotapia
A little more information would be great. Very bare bones website. Sounds like
something my wife who's learning to code would enjoy but I have no idea what
this really is.

~~~
applechen777
Interesting. Seems like you're an engineer, how would you learn new technology
in practice?

The website aims to provide a list of projects for people to learn these
skills (like uploading a file to AWS).

